

Ask HN: I need your advice on marketing and distribution of domcop - webstartupper

Hey guys,<p>I launched DomCop.com a few months back. I've had lots of great reviews from (paying) customers on the app functionality, but I am having a terrible time reaching out to new customers. I have tried the following channels for distribution.<p>1. Posting to forums in the seo/domain auction niche - I got most of my customers from here. However, I do not want to spam the forums and therefore this channel becomes very limited.<p>2. Running banner and text ads on forums - this has surprisingly not been effective on the very forums that customers have converted from regular posts.<p>3. Google adwords - these are proving to be too costly and are not as effective as forums.<p>4. Facebook ads - these ads were cheap - but have not been converting.<p>5. Stumble upon - same as facebook - cheap, but not converting.<p>I've read on HN that blogging in your niche and contacting other bloggers is a great way of getting good traffic. But, I feel like that would take away the time I could use to add more features (especially ones that current customers have requested for). I am trying to work on SEO as well - but this would take a while before it generates decent amount of organic traffic<p>Are there any other channels that I am missing out on?<p>Thank you for your time.<p>Akash<p>About DomCop.com - The app provides information on expired domain auctions - verified page rank, SEOmoz and SEMrush data, social stats.
======
webstartupper
Link to DomCop - <http://www.domcop.com/>

